# Tyne and wear reptile association next meeting Sunday 29th May



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

New thread for next months meeting.

we will be doing show and tell on boas so as usual pm me or Tara with what you are wanting to bring and we will compile a list.

Here are the minutes for the last meet.

*Welcome*

First off id like to welcome all our new members it was great to see so many new faces, hope to see you all at future meetings:welcome:

*Changes to your club*

There have been a few changes to the committee, sadly Adel has decided to stand down as chair of the club. After a rather impromptu vote, it was decided that I should be chair, Tara will remain as vice chair and secretaries will be Michelle and Rachel. Because we weren't informed till late we didn't really have time to organize a vote, so i will bring this up at the next meeting and if people want an election to decide the positions in a more closed ballot format I have no problems with that, after all its your club and should be your decision.

*Doncaster I.H.S Show*

To all going to Doncaster all seats must be paid for in full by the next meeting 29th May or you will lose your deposit, we will also be teaming up with the Teeside I.H.S for the trip.

*Cobra sanctuary*

I will organize dates and confirmed prices by next meeting people will be charged for a mini bus but if we can squeeze every one into a car share then any mini bus fees will refunded.

*Club Promotion*

Could every one please put posts up advertising the club on any forums that they frequent.

*Future meetings*

We had a few more suggestions for future meetings such as a barbecue and an invert talk and i believe Barry is looking into a location for the herping trip.

thats it for the minutes this month.

Thanks to all who turned up and a huge thanks to kev for a fantastic talk.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the minutes Adam, I will get them up and TAWRA facebook page. 

Cheers Tara


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Ooo, what were the torties weights? I am quite eager to know how far off I was lol!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

The combined weight was 6.73 kilos, your Garry was quite close with his guess but two people put 6.8 kgs.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Blimey, I thought they would be much heavier! LOL!


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

i can't w8 and it's on my birthday to:lol2:


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

krox2008 said:


> i can't w8 and it's on my birthday to:lol2:


 
Ooo, the next meet is on your birthday?

Suggestion?! Birthday cake, passy the parcel and musical chairs for the next meet!!


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nicki_ said:


> Ooo, the next meet is on your birthday?
> 
> Suggestion?! Birthday cake, passy the parcel and musical chairs for the next meet!!


:lol2:sounds like fun to me


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

a show and tell boa/birthday party sounds like a plan.:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Nicki_ said:


> Ooo, the next meet is on your birthday?
> 
> Suggestion?! Birthday cake, passy the parcel and musical chairs for the next meet!!





krox2008 said:


> :lol2:sounds like fun to me


You do know he is going to go in a huff if he does not get this at the next meet:lol2:


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

tazzyasb said:


> You do know he is going to go in a huff if he does not get this at the next meet:lol2:


don't i bloody know it! hes going on bout what he wants off me for his birthday i'm never going to hear the end of it!


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> i can't w8 and it's on my birthday to:lol2:


It's on the day after my birthday :2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Nodders said:


> It's on the day after my birthday :2thumb:


Oh double celebration then : victory:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok since we have a few birthdays next month including mine, :2thumb: (team reptiles gift vouchers accepted) me and Tara decided now would be a good time to have a BBQ, so next months meeting will be Boas and BBQ (NOT Boas on BBQ:gasp there will be the usual burgers, sausages and drinks etc all free to members:2thumb: obviously this is weather permitting and subject to change.

we may even spring to a birthday cake.

Next meeting is on the Sunday 29th May.


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

:beer8:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

to all who seen our very own steve foo on Essex jungle last night top work fella, could of plugged the club though:whistling2:, you didnt tell us you kept such eccentric company who would have thought the most sensible thing to come out of Essex would be a scouser living in Gateshead:Na_Na_Na_Na:.

anyone else think reptile man with the boa was a complete tool.


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I just watched it on catch up and when Steve came on I was like "Eeee, it is STEVE?!"

Yes, I thought Reptile Man was a right plank lmao! I really didn't get the impression he was an expert and his mice didn't even look properly defrosted when he was feeding his reptiles!

"They're one of them scary things, a boar constrictar!"


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

wrxadz said:


> to all who seen our very own steve foo on Essex jungle last night top work fella, could of plugged the club though:whistling2:, you didnt tell us you kept such eccentric company who would have thought the most sensible thing to come out of Essex would be a scouser living in Gateshead:Na_Na_Na_Na:.
> 
> anyone else think reptile man with the boa was a complete tool.


steve was class :2thumb:

and yes that guy was a total tool just the kind of person i want to kick in the head:devil:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Just to let every one know the next meeting will start a 5pm instead of 6pm as we are having a BBQ, thought we should take full advantage of the daylight.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Fingers crossed I can bum a lift and I most certainly will be there :blush:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Nodders said:


> Fingers crossed I can bum a lift and I most certainly will be there :blush:


Sure we can get something sorted, where do you live again?


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

tazzyasb said:


> Sure we can get something sorted, where do you live again?


In Jarrow :2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Bumpy bump bump


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

bump for twra


----------



## slithering pets (Oct 30, 2010)

who won the guess on the tortoises? 

il bring one of my boas if ok, my lil cutie, 2ft of soppyness,


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Not sure if I should bring some of my boas as one of them is ill with a rare blood parasite but she has been kept seperate from my others. I just recently bought an 8ft boa that I would love to bring?


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

slithering pets said:


> who won the guess on the tortoises?
> 
> il bring one of my boas if ok, my lil cutie, 2ft of soppyness,
> 
> image


Winner was announced on the April club thread, I will have a dig through and see if I can find the names when I get a second. I do remember two people won as the guessed the same weight. :no1:



Nicki_ said:


> Not sure if I should bring some of my boas as one of them is ill with a rare blood parasite but she has been kept seperate from my others. I just recently bought an 8ft boa that I would love to bring?


Nikki without further information regarding the illness, I am unable to say. You can either leave the snake at home for this meeting or pm more info about the illness.

Thanks Tara


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Ill bring sausage the sand boa again not be confused with barbecuing of any nature :lol2:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

i will be bringing 1 of my ATB's and prob 1 of my male BCI's i would bring 1 of my big females but that are both preggers:lol2:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Me and Chris will be bringing Ant the Viper boa, recently made famous with his acting debut in Tracy Beaker and possibly Herbie the Hog Island depending on how much he hates me the day of the meet.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Bump for the meet, looking like we will have some more new members at this meeting too - TAWRA is really going from strength to strength: victory:


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

HAS ANYONE LOST AN AF-ROCK??

hi all i've posted this on the snake chat as well but thought we're local so probably a better chance of someone from club having an idea about this snakes origin, its newcastle so if its an escaped pet it probably hasn't travelled to far from home? 

heres the post i stuck on snake chat

hi all just thought i'd let you on to this- an african rock python has been found in the walker area of newcastle, hopefully it's just a lost pet and someone will claim it, thought i'd let everyone know incase someone on here has lost it

Six-foot killer python found by kids in Walker - Chronicle News - News - ChronicleLive

theres the link, it was found in walker (approx. 6ft but im doubious to beleive this, its the media so there probably exagerating) 

link also gives details of where the snake is now, so if its yours get in contact with the shop detailed and claim it

thanks


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

tazzyasb said:


> Nikki without further information regarding the illness, I am unable to say. You can either leave the snake at home for this meeting or pm more info about the illness.
> 
> Thanks Tara


I wouldn't bring her as nothing has been clarified about her illness 

The vets had to get in touch with someone from America for advice with it being a rare condition that she has and what treatment will help her get back up to health.

So far I have to give her regular injections of a strong antibiotic beginning with F and stomach tube feeding.

The other boas haven't showed any signs of illness though and are behaving like a normal boa, eating, shedding and pooing fine.
So I was wondering if I could bring my newest addition to my collection?


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Nicki_ said:


> I wouldn't bring her as nothing has been clarified about her illness
> 
> The vets had to get in touch with someone from America for advice with it being a rare condition that she has and what treatment will help her get back up to health.
> 
> ...



You have pm

thanks
Tara


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

12 sleeps to go


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Lucky me first sunday off in over a year, and your meet is about boa's, just got my little fella in october last year so it's a good chance to come and be fed knowledge and burger.

Hope you don't mind newbie's turning up.

John


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

jht88 said:


> Lucky me first sunday off in over a year, and your meet is about boa's, just got my little fella in october last year so it's a good chance to come and be fed knowledge and burger.
> 
> Hope you don't mind newbie's turning up.
> 
> John


look forward to seeing you mate we love newbies:2thumb:

just a reminder to everyone we are starting the meeting at *5pm* instead of 6pm to take advantage the sun: victory:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

wrxadz said:


> look forward to seeing you mate we love newbies:2thumb:
> 
> just a reminder to everyone we are starting the meeting at *5pm* instead of 6pm to take advantage the sun: victory:


where is this mythical sun that you talk about? :lol2:


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

looking forward to next meet hoping to see many new faces and i shal be bringing DH snow/pastel and my male common see every 1 there 
:2thumb:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

kris&katie said:


> looking forward to next meet hoping to see many new faces and i shal be bringing DH snow/pastel and my male common see every 1 there
> :2thumb:


 
i carnt wait eather m8 i will be bringing my pastal, male normal and one of my amazon tree bos. carnt bring my big girls as thay are both pregers :2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

candoia aspera said:


> where is this mythical sun that you talk about? :lol2:


its coming buddy keep the faith:lol2:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Just over a week to go to the meeting


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

wrxadz said:


> its coming buddy keep the faith:lol2:


get the pray mats out :no1:

9 sleeps to go!!!!


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

8 sleeps to go!!! i'm getting excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

Ill make sure the sun comes :whistling2:
cant wait to see some awesome specimens and learn new things , need Kris to wise me up on scorpions too hehe :notworthy:


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

yeyyyy only 7 sleeps to go!! thought i'd join in your count down chris!

bugger that means its only 7 days till lewis bday...i should probably buy him a card....or cake


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

only 5 more sleeps to go!!!!


have you got lewis's card yet???

p.s. where's the sun????


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

candoia aspera said:


> only 5 more sleeps to go!!!!
> 
> 
> have you got lewis's card yet???
> ...


that don't sound like keeping the faith, if the sun fails ill blame you.


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

wrxadz said:


> that don't sound like keeping the faith, if the sun fails ill blame you.


i can't remember ever having faith in the sun but if it's blame you need to dish out it's usually all rachel's fault.

p.s. four sleeps to go.

and now for my famous fonz impression :2thumb: aaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

candoia aspera said:


> i can't remember ever having faith in the sun but if it's blame you need to dish out it's usually all rachel's fault.
> 
> p.s. four sleeps to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

satre08 said:


> its not all my fault!!!!!! its never my fault-i blame lewis lol
> 
> 4 sleeps 4 sleeps 4 sleeps excited now!!!


it was fun to blame lewis but much more fun to blame you lol

3 sleeps to go until we have much boa chat :no1:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Its pouring down :bash:

We all need to pray to the weather gods for lovely BBQ sunshine for Sunday


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

i am praying, if the weather is crap we will just do boas, the bbq can happen at the next meet even i cant control the weather:whistling2:


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

theirs always cake


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Knight Pinky said:


> theirs always cake


Looking at the weather forecast, it might just be cake :bash:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

one more sleep to go until two birthdays and a bunch of boas are let loose on the north east!!!!!!


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

its not looking good for the BBQ clouds look thick and heavy good old british weather.:censor:


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

no!!!! we're hopefull- its brigtened up every evening this week and its looking quite bright around my house at the minute!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Raining at mine :-(


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

its official BBQ is cancelled there will still be cakes and treats and we will still start at 5pm see you all there:2thumb:


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

Very good meet nice to see more new faces some very nice boas see you all at next meet


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

NEXT MONTHS MEETING - COLUBRID SHOW AND TELL!!
.....and hopefully the BBQ we didn't manage to day due to it busy rather to windy

minutes of this months meeting


A warm TARWA welcome to todays 12 new members! excellent to see so many new faces and hope to see you next month!

Doncaster I.H.S show
Today was the last date awailable to book a seat to doncaster IHS show. our trip to doncaster is almost organised for the show on June 26th, the coach will be booked in the next few days so if you couldn't make it to todays meeting and want to book a seat please send an emergency message to wrxadz and he may still manage to squeeze you in!
For members who have booked don't forget the coach will be leaving from team reptiles on sunday 26th of June at 6am! 

King Cobra Sanctuary
the dates for our trip out to the king cobra sanctuary have been narrowed down to either the 31st of june or 7th of july, so if you want to go let us know!
wrxdaz is busy organising prices and a minibus so details will be on the club thread and facebook ASAP

Next months meet
like with previous show and tell meetings let us know what your bringing to show, send a pm to either wrxdaz (adam), tara or me (would be lewis/krox2008 but his laptop has died a horrible death so he can't get online much to check the thread lol) 

thanks to everyone for attending, it was a great meeting!


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks for great meeting and amazing snakes , we now want a few snakes of our own hehe


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

satre08 said:


> NEXT MONTHS MEETING - COLUBRID SHOW AND TELL!!
> .....and hopefully the BBQ we didn't manage to day due to it busy rather to windy
> 
> minutes of this months meeting
> ...



As per Rachel's message I am Tara incase anyone did not know my user name. To echo Krisandkatie great to see not so many new faces at the meet tonight, TAWRA really is going from strength to strength, thanks to all members who are helping spread to the word. Its been a while since we have done a full member count will have to get one done over the next few days :no1:

I am off now to decide which of my many many colubrids to bring to the next meet.:whistling2:: victory:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

it was a fantastic meeting and great to see all the new faces, me and jack did a count of members before the meeting and there was 52 and i counted about 10 new faces.

thanks for mins rachel:2thumb:


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

It was my first time last night I really enjoyed it. It was very friendly, informative and there was biscuits what more do you need.

Sadly I'll not get to many because of working most Sundays, but should get to the end of July meet.

Well off to clear some space 'cos it makes you want more beasties. :2thumb:

John


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

wrxadz said:


> it was a fantastic meeting and great to see all the new faces, me and jack did a count of members before the meeting and there was 52 and i counted about 10 new faces.
> 
> thanks for mins rachel:2thumb:



There was 12 new faces Adam :2thumb:



jht88 said:


> It was my first time last night I really enjoyed it. It was very friendly, informative and there was biscuits what more do you need.
> 
> Sadly I'll not get to many because of working most Sundays, but should get to the end of July meet.
> 
> ...


Was nice to see you John, just make whatever meetings you can. I will keep you up to date with what is happening at each meeting when you come in the shop.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

some great boas last night i didnt think there was such diversity in the group . I really liked the tree boa even though it looked like it was gona bite anything that moved . 

i think i left my jacket there ill pop in next weekend to pick it up 
cheers steve 
p.s i think that if every member turned up we wouldnt have room for us all 
great to see so many new faces every month :2thumb:


----------



## anth.payne (Jul 28, 2009)

My 1st time last night - was great to see some local faces! Look forward to next time.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Sorry guys , just could'nt get a lift , nm , always next time


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep enjoyed the meet , always a great excuse to meet and talk reps all night , loved the sand boa .................... in fact that much that i think i will take the plunge and get one :2thumb:

as said nice to see new face's as well as the regulars :no1:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

it was a grate meeting and as said grate to see all the new faces i think the boa's had a good time to:2thumb:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

Ant the famous Viper Boa loved the attention that he received from the Tyne and Wear Reptile Association so much that he's now demanding to visit every other meeting. The only problem is that he's making lots of demands such as 100 hairless mice in a huge crystal bowl organised like a sun flower and substrait complied entirely of blue Smarties. Thanks again, I hope you enjoyed the meet.


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

candoia aspera said:


> Ant the famous Viper Boa loved the attention that he received from the Tyne and Wear Reptile Association so much that he's now demanding to visit every other meeting. The only problem is that he's making lots of demands such as 100 hairless mice in a huge crystal bowl organised like a sun flower and substrait complied entirely of blue Smarties. Thanks again, I hope you enjoyed the meet.


bugger me Tracy Beaker has gone right to his head the little tinker.


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

wrxadz said:


> bugger me Tracy Beaker has gone right to his head the little tinker.


i know, i just wonder what the hell he'll come up with next :lol2:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

monitor mad said:


> Yep enjoyed the meet , always a great excuse to meet and talk reps all night , loved the sand boa .................... in fact that much that i think i will take the plunge and get one :2thumb:
> 
> as said nice to see new face's as well as the regulars :no1:


Was saying last night Steve that I thought you would be hunting some down at Hamm this weekend :lol2:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

great night and welcome to all of the new guys.:no1:


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

only less than a week until next meeting wooop  see you all soon


----------

